# Lowest reasonable HOC for TifTuf



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

For the TifTuf guys on the forum -- how low can you go with TifTuf?? This season I tried 3/4 inch with a TruCut and while it didn't scalp most areas, there were several areas that were left brown every single time I cut..

I have started leveling with USGA sand this summer and it did help -- and will probably continue to do so to get it billards table smooth..

Just curious to see how low some of you guys have gone 1/2 inch (or even lower)and some pics of it -- I know it will be more work, but was thinking of getting a greens mower in the off season, but I have heard that Tiftuf can't handle the really low cuts..

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I wouldn't let the HOC issue stop you from getting a greens mower in the off season.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

DeliveryMan said:


> For the TifTuf guys on the forum -- how low can you go with TifTuf?? This season I tried 3/4 inch with a TruCut and while it didn't scalp most areas, there were several areas that were left brown every single time I cut..


Did you scalp initially well below the 3/4" height? Were you using a PGR and cutting Al least twice per week? I have some spots of TifTuf that were maintained at 5/8" all season with no brown showing after any cuts. I would think with increased maintenance you should have no issues keeping it at 1/2", but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

TifTuf can easily handle .5" and below. Make sure you are scalping well below your maintenance HOC and keeping up with the mowing. With no PGR, you will be mowing at least every other day during the summer at that HOC.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

I scalped at .5 in and kept up all summer at .75 in. All using a manual push reel. I used PGR which made a huge difference, it made it greener and thicker I believe. I was able to lower my Nitrogen a bit too, I would mix in some iron with my PGR applications.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

I had it as low as .2ish this summer, but found that .375 was a sweet spot for me.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

WOW @anthonybilotta! That looks amazing. I know I have mentioned it in several other threads, but Ben Sims of Lawn Tips (YouTube) has a TifTuf green he mows at 4-5mm (less than 1/8"). It looked pretty rough at times but he is dialing it in and it is improving.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I kept tiftuf around .5-.6 all season. Started at .375 for a while and didn't use pgr and decided on a higher cut.

I think it looks great .5-.75.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

My theory is that there is nothing published on reel-mowed TifTuf, e.g. all the official recommendations are for rotary mowers. You're going to have to go by experience... your own or others from this forum.

Since TifTuf is a very vigorous cultivar, and most people here push their grass with nitrogen, water, and other nutrients, whatever HOC you select you will eventually have thatch problems. Grass maintained like this will need thinning at some point. The lower you go, the more often you'll need dethatching.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

When maintaining reel low Bermuda, your Nitrogen requirements diminish. I consider a high rate for reel low Bermuda to be anything above 0.25 lb of actual N per month. If you can reduce N and water, but maintain low mowing, thatching should decrease.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> When maintaining reel low Bermuda, your Nitrogen requirements diminish. I consider a high rate for reel low Bermuda to be anything above 0.25 lb of actual N per month. If you can reduce N and water, but maintain low mowing, thatching should decrease.


Agreed.

It's rare if ever that I put out more than .5lb of nitrogen at a time. Even more rare that I fertilize monthly.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> When maintaining reel low Bermuda, your Nitrogen requirements diminish. I consider a high rate for reel low Bermuda to be anything above 0.25 lb of actual N per month. If you can reduce N and water, but maintain low mowing, thatching should decrease.


I'm going to follow this advice next season to see if my after-cut appearance improves. It's look sweet in the spring and most of the summer, but by late summer it's out of control the way I'm treating it now.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have been putting out a .25lb per thousand when I apply PGR. The only other app is Milorganite 4 times per year on the holidays. I start and keep about .25 in until near the end of the season when I go to .5 in so it has some height for winter.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

I've seen TifGrand be used on golf course putting greens, but TifTuf I have only seen on collars so far. It would be a piece of cake to keep it looking good at 0.250, provided you are willing to spray weekly and the lawn is level enough to mow that low.


----------

